# Good weekend



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I headed up the mountain Saturday morning to go chase grouse. This is the first time in quite a few years I've gone. The place I go usually has them all over the road so you don't even have to get out and walk. This year I couldn't find any on the road, so I decided to park the truck and go for a walk. I walked up the hill, then over, crossed the road and then down an old logging road. I walked off the hill on the logging road and came back up and found the grouse! I got two of the four I saw. One male and one female. Both blue grouse. I drove down the road and tried some more logging roads but came up empty. That's when I decided it was time for fishing. I caught 23 trash fish before the hook broke on my fly. They ranged in size from 8-14". Not bad if you like those nasty rainbows...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you had a fun time stimmie78!

Rainbows are nasty? you should have fished somewhere else and left them for me then! :mrgreen: 

Glad you got out and had a good time..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've just never liked rainbows... I don't like the taste, and they are ugly. Give me a brookie or a brown any day!

Hoping to go again this saturday to get more grouse in the same area. Probably fish a bit more too.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> I've just never liked rainbows... I don't like the taste, and they are ugly. Give me a brookie or a brown any day!
> 
> Hoping to go again this saturday to get more grouse in the same area. Probably fish a bit more too.


How about some pictures...._Ole Rainbow Slayer_ ???? :?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

.45 said:


> How about some pictures...._Ole Rainbow Slayer_ ???? :?


They should just call me "The Squirell Hunter" thats all ive shot the past few days looking for Grouse. Squirell yesterday was throwing nuts at me, so I blasted him hahah


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe he was just playin hard to get


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I would have taken pictures if I had an sd card for the camera. The wife took the sd card out of the point and shoot camera for her new dslr and went to her parents place in pocatello. I did take a couple pictures of my grouse with the disposable camera I keep in my bag. I've only had it.... 4-5 years now. I think I have about 10 pictures to go before I'm done with it  If someone would put the siding on my shed for me I'd gladly go up saturday and get some more and take pictures... any takers?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh come on siding is easy what will you pay to have it done?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll take ya fishin and chasing grouse 

It's actually the 4x8 sheets of that unprimed fake siding stuff... kinda like pressed cardboard. I just need a second person. I think I can con a brother or two to help. I'd be happy getting 9 sheets up tonight. Then I'd go after grouse again. If it were vinyl siding I'd do it on my own in a heartbeat.


----------

